
Neovim backend for Qt Creator - sassanh
https://github.com/sassanh/qnvim
======
sassanh
It runs your own `init.vim` inside Qt Creator, all your plugins (except the
ones that work with highlight or other stuff that Qt Creator handles itself)
will work.

------
geezerjay
What advantages does this offer wrt Qt Creator's fakevim?

